# Woody's Fly Swap Thread



## Paymaster

OK, here is the official swap thread.
Rules:
All participants will tie one or more flies for each other participant. If there are 10 tyers, then tie 9 flies.

All flies will be toe tagged with a little slips of paper with your user name and fly name. If the fly is your own creation, give it a name.

All flies will be mailed in a padded mailer or box and contain a durable container to hold the flies. Altoid tins are great for this. All packages will also contain a return mailer with appropriate postage applied to mail your set to you. I should not have to pay your postage.

When the number of participants are set, deadline for signing up is next Friday, you have to the last day of August to get them mailed. When you have them ready to mail, PM me and I will give you the address by PM to mail them to.

When I receive your fly submissions I will edit this thread with (received) and will photo and post your fly here.

If you must withdraw from swap, please post here of that fact so all participants may know to reduce the number of flies they must tie. 

Once I have all submissions, I will sort the flies and mail them back as soon as possible. 
Lets have fun with this. I look forward to seeing the flies.

I will add members below as they join the swap.

Paymaster ( Peacock Caddis ) (Received)
NCHillbilly ( O.C. Stimulator ) (Received)
EverGreen1231 ( Olive Wooly Bugger ) (Received)
Jettman96 ( Charlie Boy Hopper ) (Received)
injun joe ( October Caddis ) (Received)
Killer Kyle (Withdrawn)
justinkm (Received)
Biggin13 ( Light Cahill extended body ) (Received)
JBranch ( Popper ) (Received)
JasonF ( Chubby Chernobyl ) (Received)


----------



## jettman96

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Killer Kyle

I'm in. Regardless of the rules and regs, I'm in. Now please clarify, is there a target species? Are these trout flies, or warm water flies? Are these saltwater flies? I need to know what species I am tying for as my flies are specific to the target species. Whatever the species, go ahead and put my name down. I'm in for the swap.


----------



## justinkm

*In*

I am in


----------



## Paymaster

Killer Kyle said:


> I'm in. Regardless of the rules and regs, I'm in. Now please clarify, is there a target species? Are these trout flies, or warm water flies? Are these saltwater flies? I need to know what species I am tying for as my flies are specific to the target species. Whatever the species, go ahead and put my name down. I'm in for the swap.



It is for trout.


----------



## injun joe

Since our theme is Fall Trout, I'll tie the October Caddis.


----------



## Paymaster

Bumpin back up to top. Be nice to get a few more tyers in this swap.


----------



## Vance1012

Wish I could tie, this would be fun to take part of.


----------



## JasonF

I may be interested...just need to figure out if I have enough time to follow through.  
Question: are we going to have a list of the flies each person will be tying?


----------



## Paymaster

JasonF said:


> I may be interested...just need to figure out if I have enough time to follow through.
> Question: are we going to have a list of the flies each person will be tying?



You may tie any trout fly you wish. Tiers may announce or not, what pattern they will tie.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Since Injun Joe is doing the October Caddis, I'll probably do my O.C. Stimulator.


----------



## EverGreen1231

I'm planning on tying wooly bugger's (weighted or not, I'm as-of-yet undecided. Input welcome.). I'm also going to shoot to include a bonus crawfish fly since I have the material and want some feedback.


----------



## Paymaster

EverGreen1231 said:


> I'm planning on tying wooly bugger's (weighted or not, I'm as-of-yet undecided. Input welcome.). I'm also going to shoot to include a bonus crawfish fly since I have the material and want some feedback.



Sound good!


----------



## jettman96

EverGreen1231 said:


> I'm planning on tying wooly bugger's (weighted or not, I'm as-of-yet undecided. Input welcome.).



I'm in the same boat.  I have limited colors and materials (but have plenty of what I do have to tie plenty of flies).  I'm not an avid trout fisherman, so I would appreciate any input on a fly I could tie or color suggestions for a Wooly Bugger.

Do trout seem to prefer natural or bright colored wooly buggers?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Black and olive are the usual go-to booger colors for trout.


----------



## JBranch

Anybody fish poppers for trout? I would love to swap, but don't know anything about trout fishing. I would love to tie some poppers for the swap, if that is acceptable?


----------



## EverGreen1231

jettman96 said:


> I'm in the same boat.  I have limited colors and materials (but have plenty of what I do have to tie plenty of flies).  I'm not an avid trout fisherman, so I would appreciate any input on a fly I could tie or color suggestions for a Wooly Bugger.
> 
> Do trout seem to prefer natural or bright colored wooly buggers?



I'm gonna tie an olive color.


----------



## NCHillbilly

JBranch said:


> Anybody fish poppers for trout? I would love to swap, but don't know anything about trout fishing. I would love to tie some poppers for the swap, if that is acceptable?



Trout aren't much for poppers, but the smallmouth in the river behind my house like them a lot.  Wouldn't bother me.


----------



## EverGreen1231

JBranch said:


> Anybody fish poppers for trout? I would love to swap, but don't know anything about trout fishing. I would love to tie some poppers for the swap, if that is acceptable?





NCHillbilly said:


> Trout aren't much for poppers, but the smallmouth in the river behind my house like them a lot.  Wouldn't bother me.



Agreed. Seein' as to where I normally fish for warm water species, a popper would be right up my ally.


----------



## JBranch

Count me in, then. Any preference to color?


----------



## Paymaster

Welcome to the swap JBranch. Look forward to seeing your poppers.

Jettman, any color you tie will be fine.


----------



## JasonF

Count me in.  I was thinking about tying the Chubby Chernobyl for the group.


----------



## Paymaster

Good deal, Jason!


----------



## Paymaster

OK we have ten participants so we will close the signup. Y'all get to twisting those materials on to hooks! 

Tie at least 9 flies of your chosen pattern and please follow the very simple rules listed above. Most of all, have fun!


----------



## Paymaster

I am tying a Peacock Caddis variation.


----------



## Biggin13

Gonna give a light Cahill mayfly a try. With an extended foam body.


----------



## JasonF

Some productive flies in the mix.  Can't wait to see yalls work!


----------



## jettman96

Ok I think I've decided on tying a Charlie Boy Hopper. Brown/tan with brown wings or yellow with white wings if I can't find the brown materials.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Paymaster

Sounds good! Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

That should work, jettman. They're fishing good now, I caught a pile of little trout yesterday on a hopper-looking rubber legged Stimulator.


----------



## injun joe

NCHillbilly said:


> That should work, jettman. They're fishing good now, I caught a pile of little trout yesterday on a hopper-looking rubber legged Stimulator.



Yes, but your photos were a little rough. You didn't have your pinky stuck out in but one photo. Those little beauties deserved better.


----------



## Paymaster

Paymaster:

Peacock Caddis


----------



## NCHillbilly

That looks great, Pay!


----------



## jettman96

Got my flies in the mail to Paymaster today... Hope they're up to snuff compared to the flies you guys make.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Mine are done, just got to get them to the PO.


----------



## injun joe

Paymaster said:


> Paymaster:
> 
> Peacock Caddis



That's a beauty!


----------



## injun joe

My October Caddis
Mailing Monday


----------



## EverGreen1231

Mine are done. Just need to mail them out. It'll be clear they weren't done by a fantastic tier, but I had fun anyway.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Mine are in the mail. I wound up tying an October Caddis Stimulator, but added some rubber hopper legs. I've been catching a lot of trout on those lately here. I tie them with foam bodies, so they float good , and they work great as an indicator fly for a dry-and-dropper rig. Clip the legs a little shorter, and they're a good October Caddis imitation. I bet bream would like them, too.


----------



## NCHillbilly

injun joe said:


> My October Caddis
> Mailing Monday



Looks good!


----------



## Paymaster

Jettman96's contribution. Very Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

injun joe said:


> My October Caddis
> Mailing Monday



Looks Great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glenn

Paymaster I'm finally getting back into Fly Tying and maybe I can enter into the next trade. Been several years since we last swapped flies, but I still have them from you in an Altoid can.

I'll be ready next swap!


----------



## Paymaster

Glenn said:


> Paymaster I'm finally getting back into Fly Tying and maybe I can enter into the next trade. Been several years since we last swapped flies, but I still have them from you in an Altoid can.
> 
> I'll be ready next swap!



You got it my friend! Good to see you on the Flyfishin forum again!


----------



## Paymaster

NCHillbilly's contribution. Awesome!


----------



## Paymaster

injun joe's contribution! Excellent!


----------



## JasonF

Gonna finish these bugs up tonight and hopefully get them out by the weekend...


----------



## Biggin13

Put mine in the mail this morning.


----------



## Paymaster

Thanks Brother!

2 weeks left to get them done Y'all!


----------



## Paymaster

Biggin13's contribution. Fish killer for sure!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

JasonF's contribution! Very nice tie!


----------



## Doboy Dawg

*Fly Tie*

My son and I will be ready for the next swap.


----------



## Paymaster

Doboy Dawg said:


> My son and I will be ready for the next swap.



Sounds good!


----------



## Paymaster

EverGreen1231's Submissions. Mighty fine ties!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

One week left to get the rest of the flies to me. Lets get them done!


----------



## injun joe

Great looking assortment.
Thank you Pay for putting this together.


----------



## Paymaster

injun joe said:


> Great looking assortment.
> Thank you Pay for putting this together.



Thanks and you are welcome, Brother! They are great looking flies.

There may be a couple withdrawals and if so, I will make up the missing flies.


----------



## Paymaster

Gonna give this another week then close it out and make up the missing.


----------



## Paymaster

Got JBranch's submission today. Very Nice indeed!!!


----------



## jettman96

Nice!  Looking forward to trying out some these!


----------



## Paymaster

justinkm's submission. Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

OK! We are done. I will try to get them out by week's end. Thanks to all that participated.


----------



## jettman96

Paymaster said:


> OK! We are done. I will try to get them out by week's end. Thanks to all that participated.




Awesome Paymaster!!!  Look forward to getting the flies.

Thank you VERY much for putting this together.


----------



## Paymaster

Got them sorted and will mail tomorrow. So, we shall un-stick this one and let it drift down stream. Thanks guys.


----------



## injun joe

Thanks again, Paymaster. 
Maybe we can do a winter swap in a
 couple of months. 
I may even host.


----------



## Paymaster

Sounds good injun joe.


----------



## injun joe

Got my package today. This might be the best group of flies we've ever tied for each other. You fellas are dang good tiers!


----------



## jettman96

Got my flies today as well!  Some FINE looking specimens!

Thanks everyone


----------



## NCHillbilly

Got my flies today! Fine looking bunch of flies, can't wait to try some of them out!


----------

